# Sticky  DIY articles and FAQ



## Wasserpest

This post contains a compilation of links to helpful threads, FAQs, and articles.


DIY LED FAQ - Where to begin?
Design a Planted Tank LED light

iAqua: My Touch Interface Aquarium Controller (Arduino)
Improved Arduino LED lighting code

Cerges' Reactor - DIY Inline CO2 Reactor

Pictures of DIY stands

Building an all glass tank


----------

